# 2012 Chi Calendar



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone gets a chihuahua calendar and if so which one and where? 

I have had a sheltie calendar for the past 13 years....it is time to move on and honor my new breed!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Usually at Christmas time they have kiosks in the Malls and shopping centers filled with calendars, I would check that out. And if you can't find one local look on amazon they'll have one. If you take 12 snapshots you like to your local kinkos, Staples does it, Print King usually any of the quick print places or traditional Print Shops ~ they will do a calendar for you and they are cheap, but very cool because it's filled with pictures you love. I used to have them made for the Grandparents each year when my boys were growing up and it was the gift they looked most forward to.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to make my own this year with Amberleah pictures each month. might pick one up too for other room.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I made one already with software that came with my camera, but now I will have to do it over as I lost one dog and added a few more.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh I never thought of doing it myself!!! I have a fantastic iMac that probably does if for me (or almost) and my pic's are in iPhoto (which is the only place I can seem to get to right now---hence no pic on our chat site)

And, if laziness, business or just plain incompetence gets in my way the Staples idea is wonderful!

Thank you all so much for the ideas


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

You can get some great dog calenders and planners here - 

BrownTrout Publishers | The Calendar Company

Just type chihuahua in the keyword search


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

In the UK, I saw them selling different types in ppets at home, the range and there was a small one in our local TK max

Or you can do what I did, I ordered our own personalized calendar from Snapfish with pictures of our own poochies


----------

